# Our vet visit today.



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

Yes! We picked the right vet. Drake did extremely well and had his rabies shot done. He also got his exam and poo checked. He is a healthy boy!

He did not even notice the shot...I think it was the treats he was munching on.







But, he loved the Dr. and was rolling on his back playing with him while getting checked out. He was giving him lots of licks! The Veternarian did not pressure us into getting things done and he sat right on the floor with Drake petting him. I liked that a lot that he interacted with him and didn't attempt to stick our 53lb puppy on the table. 

Only thing is he says he doesn't recommend cleaning the ears that much or ever. He worries that it will irritate the ear causing swelling and redness, also pushing the dirt down further in the ear causing infection. 

He said we picked a well-behaved pup! Yep.










It's interesting the looks we get from strangers when we walk into places with our German Shepherd. People really need to read up on these dogs and stop being so stereotypical!


Just glad Drake is healthy and his weight is on track. He is going to be a big boy.


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

The ears need to be cleaned as a part of regular grooming, about once a month or so. Most vets carry an earwash solution that won't irritate and works well. My Jake tends to get a yeast infection if his ears arent cleaned out...and that's no fun!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't clean Dante's ears, they don't need it







well unless he's gotten some Barley by mistake and then he'll get a yeast infection.


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

A German Shep. book I am reading says 2-3 a week! I was thinking thats a little much to clean out his ears. He doesn't do that much dirty stuff outdoors. 

I will clean his ears just not 2-3 a week. I guess everyone has a different take on the ear cleaning.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

In the 16 years I've had GSDs I have NEVER had to clean their ears unless they rolled in dirt or something.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Sounds like your pup is about the size Dante was.
For the months old he weighed that x10 - in his 5th month he was in the 50's pounds, 6 month 60's pounds etc.
This slowed greatly in his 7-8th months and he's now between 80-85 pounds at 5 years old.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: emsoskarThe ears need to be cleaned as a part of regular grooming, about once a month or so. Most vets carry an earwash solution that won't irritate and works well. My Jake tends to get a yeast infection if his ears arent cleaned out...and that's no fun!


This isn't actually true. I have had dogs who needed their ears cleaned once or twice every few years and others who needed them cleaned more frequently. My floppy eared dog needs her ears cleaned more frequently than my upright eared dogs. If your dog is getting a yeast infection it is most likely due to a food or environmental allergy. Yeast infections do not happen b/c of a lack of ear cleaning.









I am glad that Drake's vet visit went well!


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

Awesome, glad to know we don't HAVE to clean his ears. 

Also, about Drake's weight. He is 53lbs at 5 months. Do you think he will get the size of his dad who was 115lbs? Drake's paws are BIG.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I hope he won't get to be that big!







Bigger is not better as it causes undue stress on the joints. Plus when they get older and you have to move them around it's really difficult (take it from me, I know!). 

My Massie was 60 pounds at 6 months and she was a very fit 90 pounds when full grown. So I'd guess he's going to be big but not too big!


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

Oh yikes. I hope he doesn't get to be 115lbs either! lol. I am guessing we better get some joint supplements for him then? I have a feeling he is gonna go through some growth spurt. 


100lbs max... not even that. I hope... We have him on a feeding schedule and measure his food out so we don't over feed him. I would hate to get a fat dog.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah the one time I tried to clean his ear big time 
ear infection after the fact and I used the solution the vet gave me
the only time I clean them is if I see dirt in them and I wipe it out.

When he gets groomed I' tell them to do everything including the ears and things are good


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: emsoskarThe ears need to be cleaned as a part of regular grooming, about once a month or so. Most vets carry an earwash solution that won't irritate and works well. My Jake tends to get a yeast infection if his ears arent cleaned out...and that's no fun!


From my personal experience, when dogs get yeasts infections in the ears it is mostly due to allergies from foods like corn and other grains. This happened to my female. Couldn't figure it out for the longest time. Kept going back to the vet, cleaning the ears, getting antibiotics and nothing would work. Finally, someone HERE suggested I look at the ingredients in her food. And sure enough, there was CORN. As soon as I took her off corn, she's NEVER HAD A YEAST INFECTION NOR HAD I EVER HAD TO CLEAN HER EARS SINCE!!!!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Aniadouble
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: emsoskarThe ears need to be cleaned as a part of regular grooming, about once a month or so. Most vets carry an earwash solution that won't irritate and works well. My Jake tends to get a yeast infection if his ears arent cleaned out...and that's no fun!
> ...


Amen to that,, happened to me, too, with Tamsen and I felt
pretty bad about it for such a long time. But I guess when you
know better, you do better!!


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Aniadouble
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: emsoskarThe ears need to be cleaned as a part of regular grooming, about once a month or so. Most vets carry an earwash solution that won't irritate and works well. My Jake tends to get a yeast infection if his ears arent cleaned out...and that's no fun!
> ...


Or perhaps the fact that he won't stay out of the creek! lol! We raw feed, so the chance of it being from corn or other grains is zero. We live in the "country" so I'm sure my guys get way nastier than some while they are roaming about! We take them to the groomers about 4 times a year for "deep cleans" lol! We clean all their ears once a month and it has worked well for our group. I would say there are plenty of factors that play into the necessity of ear cleaning and other grooming needs. Thanks for the input!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I don't routinely do it unless there's a problem, then I do the deep cleans/flush. I have the equipment and a old vet of mine showed me how to do it. Not fun, by boy the crap you get out.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jillian, I am glad you found a great vet and Drake was such a good boy there!
Onyx has had chronic ear problems ever since I posted on an ear thread that I never cleaned my dogs ears(a yr ago)! Since then she has been on vet prescribed meds and I have used the blue powder or Oti-clens
Also the zymox from entirely pets. Right now she is doing pretty good, but I know I am cursing it!
She is raw fed and I wonder if it is chix or environmental, very frustrating.


----------

